# صلاة القديس العظيم الشهيد ابانوب النهيسى



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2010)

صلاة القديس العظيم الشهيد ابانوب النهيسى




عندما سمع القديس ابانوب باضطهاد المسيحيين جاء من نهيسه الى سمنود وبسط يديه قائلا

ايها الاله الرحوم الطويل الاناة الكثير الرحمه والعدل،الذى يقبل الخطاه كلهم الذى انا اولهم،الذى ارسل ملاكه ومشى قدام المجوس الثلاثه وهداهم حتى جاءوا اليك بالهدايا،الذى سمع ايليا وانزل النار من السماء فى ذلك الزمان،الذى سمع لابونا ادم ورده الى الفردوس دفعه اخرى.تسمعنى انا ايضا الان وترسل الى ملاكك النورانى يقودنى على اراقة دمى


بركة صلواته تكون مع جميعنا
امين



 ​


----------



## youhnna (8 أغسطس 2010)

*بركة صلاته تكون معانا

شكراااااااا اخى النهيسى

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *بركة صلاته تكون معانا
> 
> شكراااااااا اخى النهيسى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*


شكرااا جدااا للمرور الرائع جداا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## العراقيه (9 أغسطس 2010)

*انا تابعت فلم القديس ابانوب سيرة حياته كانت مقدسه ميثاليه *

*واتاثرت جدا بيها  لتكن بركة صلاته معنا امين*

*ربنا يباركك على الصلاة الرائعه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي حبيبي...*
*ومعك...*
*الرب ينور حياتك... آمين...*


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ميرسي حبيبي...*
> *ومعك...*
> *الرب ينور حياتك... آمين...*




شكرااا جدااا 

للمرور الرائع جداا

الرب يبارككم

​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> *انا تابعت فلم القديس ابانوب سيرة حياته كانت مقدسه ميثاليه *
> 
> *واتاثرت جدا بيها  لتكن بركة صلاته معنا امين*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك على الصلاة الرائعه*​




شكرااا جدااا للمرور الرائع جداا

الرب يبارككم​
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​




*شكرااا جدااا 

للمرور الرائع جداا

الرب يبارككم*

​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------

